

Shopigram, a disrupting way to sell online from you iPhone - tlg
http://shopigr.am

======
tlg
This app makes it really easy to publish something you want to sell online. It
seems like the friction is very low on that side of the transaction. Now, it
doesn't seem to make the buying part much easier. I'm wondering how this will
evolve.

